

Ask HN: Ditching paper books? - neilk

I am going to be travelling for an extended period, and am putting all my stuff in storage. But (a) I want to have all my reference works handy, and (b) I don't want to pay to store books. Finally, (c) I'm fed up with how much room they take up in my life already (rent is not cheap where I live).<p>It's looking awfully tempting to just eliminate most paper books from my life, and replace the truly valuable ones with PDFs and ebooks obtained over the internet.<p>Have any of you done this? Any regrets?
======
stephengillie
I went paperless in college a few years ago. The most difficult part was
transitioning - scanning mountains of documents and several books takes hours
and days, even with a fast PC and very good scanner.

College was an uphill battle to remain paperless, as classes bombard one with
paper schoolwork, documentation, handouts, notes, etc. Since you aren't
looking to completely remove paper from your life, it should be a much easier
transition.

